# Saltwater marine reef - any aquarium info ?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Any info would be great. I miss my large tank alot and want to set up a nano here. Sources for supplies, fish, corals, etc. 

Thanks! Jynx


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

stive, this isnt a dating site bro.

jynx, the best place to go looking for salt/fresh fish tank stuff is going to be Satwa.
Thier are about 15 pet stores on this street with about 3 of them dedicated to just fish and supplies. Hope that helps


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mrbig said:


> stive, this isnt a dating site bro.
> 
> jynx, the best place to go looking for salt/fresh fish tank stuff is going to be Satwa.
> Thier are about 15 pet stores on this street with about 3 of them dedicated to just fish and supplies. Hope that helps


I am an American and have the american mindset of what fish husbandry should be followed. I have ventured into only 2 fish stores at this point. One was english (uk) and great, took care of their fish, didnt overstock, blah blah. The other was just terrible that had fish that will fight and kill each other if put in small tanks together, thrown into tanks with numbers that boggled my mind. 

I have heard this sawta mentioned on the national reef site when I asked but as soon as I mentioned not liking the one, was suggested not to even bother going there as fish are treated very pourly. I would rather pay many times the amount of the price at the cheap place, for a store who isnt killing masses of fish. 

I gave up on supplies and just having stuff shipped from the states. 

For future reference, if anyone should be searching for fish tanks, aquariums, saltwater stuff, and run across this thread. check out reefcentral and do a search for dubai. Some great people from the area helped on local shops and information. Would be very helpful for anyone needing this type of info.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

you're welcome I guess....?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It was a BIG THANK YOU. I couldnt find much of anything when I got here, and well, none of my co workers care about a fish tank, so I really was haveing a hard time. Now, when someone does a search, something will show up.


----------



## Man (Nov 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am an American and have the american mindset of what fish husbandry should be followed. I have ventured into only 2 fish stores at this point. One was english (uk) and great, took care of their fish, didnt overstock, blah blah. The other was just terrible that had fish that will fight and kill each other if put in small tanks together, thrown into tanks with numbers that boggled my mind.
> 
> I have heard this sawta mentioned on the national reef site when I asked but as soon as I mentioned not liking the one, was suggested not to even bother going there as fish are treated very pourly. I would rather pay many times the amount of the price at the cheap place, for a store who isnt killing masses of fish.
> 
> I gave up on supplies and just having stuff shipped from the states.


Yeah you wouldn't want to rescue the tortured sawtan fish or anything..


----------

